# Recommend indy Audi shop in the Triad region of N.C. , Greensboro especially



## fluidj (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone got any good recommendations? 
Need two cats replaced and the dealer is asking upwards of $5,000.


----------



## emoney81 (Sep 5, 2006)

You could give Foreign Accents a try. I haven't been there in a while, but I think they have a couple of techs there that are familiar with VW/Audi cars. There's also Der Wagen Haus, they specialize in VW/Audi cars


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

Not in the triad but Eurowise in Charlotte would be my first choice and worth the drive


----------



## passatbluebelt (Aug 11, 2009)

X2 for Eurowise. They are legit


----------

